# Soil savy test results



## RandyMan (May 17, 2018)

Shows my phosphorus super low.Any expert advice? Does site one sell 0-45-0 50 lbs bags?? I have right at 20,000 sq ft of bermuda.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Why not just hit it with some all purpose for your next N source and some lime?


----------



## RandyMan (May 17, 2018)

By "all purpose" do you mean 10-10-10 or a 20-20-20?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@Movingshrub why lime? They did not recommended lime.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

g-man said:


> @Movingshrub why lime? They did not recommended lime.


This isn't my specialty so it really was a question.

My thought process was to raise the calcium level and offset any acidifying impact of the all purpose. With that being said, I suppose calcium nitrate would also accomplish that task.

My questions was based off the assumption that it's going to be a pain in the rear to find any straight potassium or phosphorus source. For whatever reason, in HSV, the speciality places seem to do a poor job at getting fert that isn't either straight nitrogen ammonoical nitrogen, starter fert, or some kind of SCU. The only other option tends to be all purpose. Hopefully the market where he lives has better options.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

RandyMan said:


> By "all purpose" do you mean 10-10-10 or a 20-20-20?


You got it. Not suggesting that's really the right choice but I assume you're putting down N monthly and it would also offer the other elements as well, especially if having a problem tracking down the specialty bags.

I figured two apps of 0.9Lb of N, one a month, would get you there on N and P and part of the way on K.


----------



## RandyMan (May 17, 2018)

I went to a site one yesterday and a worker there said my soil test is fine for bermuda and wouldnt worry about the phosphorous shortage.They dont carry a 0-45-0.Of course this was around 11:15 am (they close at 11.30 am on saturday) , so he may be trying to get rid of me.Thoughts?


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

The test reports that your N levels are within the target range, so no N application is recommended. That will save a little bit of $.

The test reports that your P levels are at 0.09 ppm and below target range of 4-10 ppm. Soil Savvy recommends you apply 4#/M of 0-45-0.
How many ppm will 4#/M of 0-45-0 add?
4 lbs X 0.45 = 1.8 lbs of P2O5/M
1.8 lbs of P2O5 / 2.3 = 0.783 lbs of P/M
0.783 lbs of P/M X 43.5 = 34 lbs of P/acre
34 / 2 = 17 ppm of P
17 ppm of P + 0.09 ppm of P = 17.09 ppm of P
Target is 4-10-ppm of P

The test reports that your K levels are at 15.79 ppm and below target range of 30-55 ppm. Soil Savvy recommends you apply 9.5#/M of 0-0-60.
How many ppm will 9.5#/M of 0-0-60 add?
9.5 lbs X 0.60 = 5.7 lbs of K2O/M
5.7 lbs of K2O / 1.2 = 4.75 lbs of K/M
4.75 lbs of K/M X 43.5 = 206.6 lbs of K/acre
206.6 / 2 = 103.3 ppm of K
103.3 ppm of K + 15.79 ppm of K = 118.79 ppm of K
Target is 30-55 ppm of K

Do those recommendations make sense to you? I'm old, not particularly intelligent and I went to school before the "new" math, but absolutely nothing about Soil Savvy makes sense to me.


----------

